# Nissan sentra gxe 98 alarm install



## Ononewheel2 (Jan 24, 2016)

I have a avital 4111 alarm with remote start i think i have most of the wires figured out but im kinda stumped on acouple of the so the first one is i have type b door locks which is neg the remote also has neg outputs . But everytime i hit the switch from the door i hear relays clicking so the question is do i hook directly to the wires @kick panel , rewire new relays in ,or can i use the factory relays and just splice in to them before it goes to the factory relay. The next question is i have two starter wires according to 12 volt .com so do i have to wire a relay in to make the starter output on my remote start a two wire or can i use the programmable channel that says for ignition /accessories as the second starter wire . Any guidance help knowledge will be greatly appreciated.


----------

